# Dr. Ellis Waveset



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Dr. Ellis Waveset was a hair care hair dressing.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 22, 2020)

I like the design on that one!  An actual art deco bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like the design on that one!  An actual art deco bottle.


I see more of the 1920s- 1930s one that says "Dip The Comb In The Bottle." cracked design than i see this style bottle. I guess that's why the opening is so big.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 22, 2020)

Yeah I've got one of those ones, never seen this design before though.


----------

